# Fresh water pump



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,
i`ve recently bought a Hymer camp 51 & the fresh water pump appeares to work now & again so i`ve taken it out & give it a test on a good battery to confirm it is the pump & not something else.
The pump is a Reich & has the markings 181/min & 0.9 bar on the face, can someone advise me of a alternative replacement as i have heard that one of Hymers failings is the reliability of these pumps.
Thanks for any info on this, i do have other questions to ask but this will do to be going on with. 

Andy :?


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Our Hymer has a Whale submersible fitted in it.

Don't think its original equipment though.

Regards.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Rockerboots said:


> .
> The pump is a Reich & has the markings 181/min & 0.9 bar on the face, Andy :?


Hi Andy
Are you sure its not 18 L/Min meaniing it delivers 18 litres per minute.

You should find a normal whale or sureflow in line pump will be ok.

Phill


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hymer Water pump*

Hymer water pumps are marked Hymer but are made by Reich. It should be twin roter marked 19 Liters 1.4 bar you can buy them on the internet for about £30 Hymer ones are £55 same thing.


----------

